# Funcionamiento de un 74Ls374



## alex serrano (Dic 9, 2008)

Llevo varios dias buscando el funcionamiento de un fli-flop 74LS374, como almacena y cómo es que funciona como registro de corrimiento, si alguien me pudiera ayudar o decirme una pagina se los agradeceria mucho.....


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 9, 2008)

Son 8 Flip-Flops activados por reloj, cuando reciben el filo de subida en el pin de reloc (C pata 11) adquieren el valor en D y lo muestran a la salida en Q, mantendran ese valor hasta que reciban otro filo de subida que los haga cambiar de estado

Si el PIN OC se pone en 1 la salida se mantendra en alta impedancia pero el funcionamiento del CI no se detiene, esto es.. el integrado seguira almacenando la ultima información presente cuando reciba el filo de subida y la mostrara hasta que el pin OC vuelva a cero logico

Para hacer el registro de corrimiento solo tienes que unir secuencialmente cada entrada con cada salida del CI y mandar la señal de reloj

http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/ingenieria/2000477/lecciones/060401.htm

Saludos.. .


----------



## edwardx (Jun 18, 2009)

chevere la documentacion


----------

